# Bruteforce safe mode??



## CpBrute650i (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of a bruteforce going into a so called, "safe mode" or a mode in which it limits the atv's power due to a problem or something. My Brute is running like crap right now, seems like it barely has any power. Belt light came on while back then went off. Checked the belt in the housing looked good still. So Im wondering if the belt or clutches have something to do with my quad running bad now?? Any input will be greatly appreciated!! Thanks


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

no expert here but sounds like limp mode, try doing the belt reset should take care of it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's called limp mode. the proper name in the manual is likely "safe mode" haha.
you should see some flashing indicator if it were in that mode.
still 
i'd try another belt reset as suggested (make sure you see that fast flashing at the end)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Also check for corrosion in the electrical connector just up from the switch. If it breaks connection, its just like the switch being tripped...and you did say the belt light did go off on its own...right?


----------



## CpBrute650i (Apr 3, 2011)

It did, but its back on. Did the reset and the light went off. Still not running quite right it seems. Can the belts possibly get stretched and maybe it needs a new one?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Iv found almost any electrical short anywhere in the bike will cause my limp mode.. I had a wire on my Winch come loose, LIMP MODE.. love it haha not at all but ya.. Check Connections


----------

